# My betta eats the frog's food



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

I got a african frog for my betta's bowl today. I thought bettas didn't eat the frog's food and visa versa, but the betta went straight for the food when I put it in. How will I feed the frog?


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

When you say bowl... just how big is it? What kind of frog do you have? I really would suggest that if you have a frog and a betta, you should get a large tank and plant it... and make sure your frog doesn't have an appetite for bettas.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

It's two gallons. I will take the frog out immediately if he will eat my betta. It's an African Dwarf Frog.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

African dwarf frogs will not eat bettas. African clawed frogs might he a different story..... IMO to keep bettas and ADFS you should have a 10 gallon and keep 3 frogs. They are social.


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

African dwarf frogs are okay with bettas, but you will need a larger tank. I would suggest upgrading to a minimum of 5 gallons to accommodate the frog so your bioload is not as large. A filter and heater are a must, too (in case you don't already have those, sorry XD). 

Don't worry, the frog should not be aggressive towards the betta, but the betta will most definitely feel uncomfortable being in such a small space with a frog.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Back to my question, how do I feed the frog if the betta grabs the food immediately? I think I may need to take the frog out.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I would cup the betta and float him in the tank. You should also buy a small teracotta plate (they are really cheap) and using a turkey baster, squirt food onto the plate for the frog. Also, what are you feeding him? Frozen foods are the best for african dwarf frogs.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

The food is Aquatic Frog and Tadpole food. Micro pellets


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Pellets and flakes can cause blockage in ADFS. I recommend soaking them in water. They should not be the only food he gets. He should be fed frozen brine shrimp, bloodworms, mysis shrimp, or daphnia. I would just buy two of the foods I listed, and try to vary his diet. You can also feed you betta some of the frozen food as treats.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Every ADF I've ever owned needed to be fed by hand ... it's kind of neat, they'll get used to it after a while and come right up to your hand to snatch the food.


----------



## Janan (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you. I went ahead and took the frog out and put him in another large bowl. It will be much easier for me to make sure they are both getting the kind of care they need. I have some frozen bloodworms and daphnia I bought for treats and will introduce them to the frog (Molly). Leo, the betta will probably like my decision, although he is fearless. He already let me touch him and he ate off the wand I introduced to him (I hope to train him).


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck with your frog! That's really cool, I don't think my betta will ever let me touch him. He can jump pretty high for food though


----------



## AquaticLover1001 (Dec 22, 2014)

Actually,Demysta, You will not need a bigger tank! From experience, I found that African dwarf frogs are born to live in half gallon tanks! No need to buy a new tank, your aquatic friends will be fine!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

AquaticLover1001 said:


> Actually,Demysta, You will not need a bigger tank! From experience, I found that African dwarf frogs are born to live in half gallon tanks! No need to buy a new tank, your aquatic friends will be fine!


This post is nearly two years old. 

I'm sorry, but you are dangerously incorrect in your statement that ADF are "born to live in half gallon tanks." The recommended tank size is 1-2 gallons _per frog _for long-term health. A half-gallon would never provide them what they need in terms of cover, plants and swim area.


----------



## VictoriaL (Apr 19, 2017)

*Victoria*

Easiest thing to do is take a plastic clear straw and place it into the bowl with the bottom being close to the frog, then put a pellet or two down the straw and they will sink through the straw and land nicely in front of the frog. The frog will start to associate the straw in front of his/her face as a method of getting food. It can take a second for the pellet to absorb enough water to make it sink (but less than 30 seconds).


----------

